# Dizzy senior cockatiel!



## Toxicpaw (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 17 year old female cockatiel who appears to be very sick. Last month she had a cold and she has never fully recovered from it. She was getting better until she started to lose balance. She fell off her food bowl and then her perch. She now stays on the bottom of the cage where she barely moves. When she DOES move she is very dizzy and tries to use her wing to balance. She eats and drinks water, chirps, and is still very grumpy (like always.) 

She is just dizzy or off balance and you can hear slight congestion in her nostrils. I am not able to drive and I live with my parents (I'm still in highschool) so I cannot take her to the vet. I've tried so hard to try to convince my parents to take her but they say it is too much money. I understand that it's very hard to treat a sick bird without taking them to the vet, but I can't just leave her there to die. Is there anything I can do? Is she dying? I'm so worried.. I will keep trying to convince them to take her but until then.. what can I do?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Well she is definitely very sick judging by what you have described . If you as a family decided to have a pet , all of you are responsible for it and it is very cruel not to look after your pet properly The bird cannot seek for help on her own and she deserves to be respected and receive treatment because I am pretty sure has given a lot of joy to all of you through the years . That is why I stress that it is cruelty to deny her proper treatment . I dont know where you live but I have read here on TC that in the United States there are vet credit cards that could help your parents to offer your cockatiel treatment and dignity. Why dont you try to carry on and convince your parents? Would paying them back help? Maybe doing some jobs in the house for them ? Well these are suggestions but I insist that something must be done so that if your cockatiel should pass away at least it will be with respect and dignity which what your bird deserve. Best of luck and I sincerely hope your birdie pulls through Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

When I was growing up and had pets, my parents were not ever keen to bring a pet to the vet, they were more distrustful that vets would over dramatize and charge a lot for the visit and so they were very hard to convince and saw the bill as less important than the human bills.
But it is true, we are their guardians, and they can't help themselves.
Your bird needs a vet. Perhaps if you can call a few in the area, explain the situation and see if they can give the minimum price for the visit you can then go back to your parents and explain to them that the bird will suffer and perhaps die without medical attention and prepare them for the cost. Maybe you can earn the money back and work out something with them for the cost of the visit. I hope you can work out.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

One option is the SPCA or Humane Society. I don't know where you live but in larger cities both groups usually have a clinic for low income families. You could call and see if they are able to examine your bird. I would also keep trying your parents. Having a pet is a big responsibility. Responsible being the key.


----------

